# Lily's kits thread



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i thought id make a thread with daily updates on the kits.

all kits are good theres deffo 9 and all had round tums today.

lily is very loving to me and keeps putting her head on my lap for affection, she is also very happy with me looking in on the kits checking them but obviously i dont disturb them too much as she is doing a GREAT job!!

fingers crossed i dont lose any.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the babies look forward to pics


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

heres there 1st pics





































i have a fave already lol in the 2nd 3rd pic you can see a blue with lots of pink on its head, its sooo cute!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG they are beautiful just as I knew they would be so totally gorgeous gorgeous ohhhh im in lurveeeeee! Glad ot hear Lilly is looking after them well! And their nest looks like a fairy tail nest lol its all glistening like its got fairy dust all over it!

Awwwww Frags I love them and I want 1 waahhhhhh!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im so pleased they are doing well and its good that Lily is being affectionate with you! 

Having a favourite already ha ha !!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol @ fairy tale nest 

they are just soooo beautiful that i want to hug them but im being a good nanny and leaving mummy alone, i just do a daily check for head count and look at tums.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

will you keep any babys??? they are so cute, thanks for sharing the pics and i hope they continue to thrive.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> will you keep any babys??? they are so cute, thanks for sharing the pics and i hope they continue to thrive.


i will be more than tempted but i just had 3 pens built so i have no room at the Inn lol but if my hubby gets his own shed sorted that means he will be out of the summer house and i will have room for 2 more pens 

i have the 1 i :001_tt1: lurrrvveeee


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! They are so cute already! Well done Lily, beautiful babies and a wonderful cosy nest. What a great Mummy.

Am going to give Lily rep!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kits look good today although i only had a quick peek


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww glad to hear they are doing well! Fingers crossed they continue to do so!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ive had a look at colourings and i have 3 blue otters 1 self blue 2 albino whites and a broken blue but i have 2 that have a colour ive not had before they have white tummys a silver looking coat and have what looks like light brown patches on there head, they look very different and i cant wait to see there proper colours.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

oh my god soo sweet - well done Lily! 
I cant wait to see pics as they get bigger either! xxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I cant wait to see more pics too!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

got some more pics for ya 
you can see in pic the blue otters and the 1's with brown on there head


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

aaawww bless, i want a white one!! Pwwwwwwwweeeeese!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwwwww I Want one of the ones with brown on their heads the one on the left in the 2nd pic!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

i want them  recon we can sneak them into my house without andrew noticing???


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol red your as bad as me!!!

todays update....

i went to the shed and found lily snuggled up in the living area with 1 of the kits outside lol so what a brill mummy she was keeping it warm. must have still been attached to the nipple when she'd finished feeding.
i did put a 2" lip in the nest box so they cant escape on there own so its the only explination either that or lily favours it and wanted to cuddle it lol

all look nice and fat today and there fur is growing well so wont be long til i can tell the colours properly. the brown butterflies look stunning!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh you are really making me want loads of babies now!! But i definitely wouldnt want to let any of them go!! Id have to hide them around the house form Vinny! ha ha

Lily is sooo sweet, maybe that is her favoutite as you say!! lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

1 week today so i got some lovely pics

theres the 2 brown butterlies
blue butterfly
3 blue otters (i think)
2 whites
1 self blue


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh they are lovely i still love the whites though, there is somethting about a white bunnie!! 

But i will take them all off you if you like!! Im sure Stan would love to play with them


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> 1 week today so i got some lovely pics
> 
> theres the 2 brown butterlies
> blue butterfly
> ...


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I love them especially one of teh butterflies the one near the front!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

all kits doing well the blue butterfly seems to be the runt but it was in the last litter. 

i handled them all today and had a clean about in the nest for wet bits and found something in there, not sure if it was a dead kit from birth or a big bit of afterbirth but i didnt look, just removed and cleaned up the nest.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Have the buns you think are blue otters got white on them as it is hard to see in the picture as they look like blues.
They are gorgeous
I love the blue it looks a nice chunky baby.I might steal it if it is a boy lol


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww they are so cute.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

toddy said:


> Have the buns you think are blue otters got white on them as it is hard to see in the picture as they look like blues.
> They are gorgeous
> I love the blue it looks a nice chunky baby.I might steal it if it is a boy lol


yeah the 3 have white/creamy under belly and chin which is leading upto the neck and same around the nose.

are you near essex? your welcome to come see them


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww xxxxxxxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

big day today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

some of the kits have opened there eyes!!! awwww there sooooooooo cute and 1 of the otters ears flopped forward when i picked it up and looked at me, i was in a awwwww melt down moment lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> big day today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> some of the kits have opened there eyes!!! awwww there sooooooooo cute and 1 of the otters ears flopped forward when i picked it up and looked at me, i was in a awwwww melt down moment lol


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is great news! Kiss them from me or blow them fly kisses!"


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

had to remove the nest box today as when i went out to them 5 was out and 4 was in, they can get out but not back in so thought best to remove or some might not get fed.
got a vid of 1 of them today, there looking sweet now as there ears are sticking up and there fur has grown more.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

some more pics of them.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww AGAIN!

I love the tan and whites and the white one bestest but I love them all!!! x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

frags said:


> yeah the 3 have white/creamy under belly and chin which is leading upto the neck and same around the nose.
> 
> are you near essex? your welcome to come see them


Sorry frags only just seen this.
I am near Ashford in kent.
Do you know the sexes yet.Seriously if the blue or the blue otter are boys I really might be interested so please let me know.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

toddy said:


> Sorry frags only just seen this.
> I am near Ashford in kent.
> Do you know the sexes yet.Seriously if the blue or the blue otter are boys I really might be interested so please let me know.


not yet hun there only 2 n 1/2 weeks so will know the sexes in 2-3 weeks but i will let you know as soon as i know x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwwww beautiful Frags simply gorgeous!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a little clue for you." weeks is the easiest time to sex a baby rabbit.Once they then get passed that age it is a little more tricky until they are older.
I used to sex all mine at 2 weeks.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

pmsl how comes my threads always get spammed???


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Fraggyyy I miss u and Kelly too!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Fraggyyy I miss u and Kelly too!


awww i miss you and kelly too hun, sorry not been online much as had something to deal with recently wont mention it here as i dont want people to comment on it but il be back soon full of my usual postings


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hope all is ok with you Frags.
Must have missed the spam posts lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are just soooooo cute, it makes my 4 look really big, lol,


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

toddy said:


> Hope all is ok with you Frags.
> Must have missed the spam posts lol.


lol just the run of the mill viagra and penis enlarger spam post! lmao like rabbits need viagra


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> lol just the run of the mill viagra and penis enlarger spam post! lmao like rabbits need viagra


especially not Dexter! lol :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

sexes of kits

2 whites, does
2 butterfly fawns does
1 opal butterfly buck
1 self blue doe (i think) 
2 opal with otter markings 1 doe 1 buck
1 possible blue otter buck


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I want piccies NOWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

.......please!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol i havent taken anymore yet but il get some soon as there ears are now starting to lop, although both ears are going the same way on most of them lol think i need to start massaging there ears now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad they are all doing well, and yes, update pictures please,


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

what type of lops are they
ive been looking for a female


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous, lovely little bundles of fluff.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

happybunny22000 said:


> what type of lops are they
> ive been looking for a female


they are the french lops so the giant of lops


----------

